# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  أخر أخبار الجزائر ومصر

## العالي عالي

بوتفليقة يأمر بنقل عشرة آلاف مشجع مجانا إلى الخرطوم

أمر الرئيس الجزائري عبد العزيز بوتفليقة اليوم الأحد بنقل عشرة آلاف من مشجعي منتخب بلاده لكرة القدم مجانا إلى العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم حتى يتسنى لهم متابعة المباراة الفاصلة بين الجزائر ومصر في التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

ونقلت الإذاعة الجزائرية عن وحيد بوعبد الله الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة الخطوط الجوية الجزائرية قوله اليوم الأحد إن الدولة قررت التكفل بنقل عشرة آلاف مشجع إلى الخرطوم لمساندة منتخب بلادهم في مباراته الفاصلة أمام مصر.

وتعلن شركة الخطوط الجوية الجزائرية في وقت لاحق اليوم عن تفاصيل أخرى حول نقل المشجعين الجزائريين إلى السودان.

وكشفت الإذاعة الجزائرية أن تسهيلات اتخذت لتسهيل نقل المشجعين إلى السودان كتسجيل التأشيرات على جوازات السفر مباشرة بمطار الخرطوم.


روراوة يؤكد أن المنتخب الجزائري أفلت من كمين مخطط ومنظم في القاهرة

كشف محمد روراوة رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم أن منتخب بلاده نجا من كمين منظم ومخطط في القاهرة اشتمل على اعتداءات عديدة طالت اللاعبين قبل وبعد المباراة.

وقال روراوة في تصريح للإذاعة الجزائرية من القاهرة اليوم الأحد إن اللاعبين تعرضوا للرشق بالحجارة وهم في طريقهم للعودة إلى الفندق بعد المباراة بعدما بقوا ساعتين في الملعب مشيرا إلى أن مندوب الاتحاد الدولي للعبة (فيفا) كان مع اللاعبين الجزائريين في الحافلة وسجل كل ما حدث.

وتمنى روراوة أن ينال المصريون جزاء ما ارتكبوه وفق القانون منددا بما وصفه ب"البلد الذي يستقبل ضيوفه بالحجارة من أجل قتلهم".

وأضاف "لاعبو الجزائر خاضوا المباراة كالأسود ولم يتأثروا بالاعتداء الذي استهدفهم مباشرة بعد وصولهم إلى القاهرة".

وأكد أن الاتحاد بالتنسيق مع الحكومة الجزائرية اتخذ كل الإجراءات لخوض ما أسماه بالمعركة الفاصلة ضد المنتخب المصري في إشارة إلى المواجهة التي ستجمع المنتخبين الأربعاء المقبل بالسودان الخرطوم.

وأشار روراوة إلى أن الأمور ستختلف كثيرا في السودان لأنه بلد محايد و"لن يكون هناك من يعتدي على الآخرين بالحجارة" مشيرا إلى قدرة المنتخب الجزائري على حسم بطاقة التأهل لصالحه.


سعدان يعد الجزائريين بجلب تأشيرة التأهل لكأس العالم من الخرطوم

وعد رابح سعدان المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم الشعب الجزائري بانتزاع تأشيرة التأهل إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا من خلال الفوز على المنتخب المصري خلال المباراة الفاصلة التي تقام بين الفريقين الأربعاء المقبل على استاد "المريخ" السوداني.

وقال سعدان في تصريحات نشرت اليوم الأحد بالصحف الجزائرية "المكتوب أراد أن نجلب ورقة التأهل من الخرطوم" موضحا أنه سيعيد النظر في الخطة التي لعب بها في مباراة الأمس بالقاهرة وأنه سيستعين بلاعبين جدد في إشارة إلى حسن يبدة لاعب بورتسموث وجمال عبدون لاعب نانت الفرنسي اللذين لم يشاركا في مباراة أمس.

ويغيب عن منتخب الجزائر في المباراة الفاصلة حارس المرمى لوناس جواوي ولاعب خط الوسط خالد لموشيه للإيقاف بعد حصول كل منهما على الإنذار الثاني له في مباراة الأمس ورفيق حليش للإصابة وربما رفيق صايفي وعنتر يحيى للإصابة أيضا.

وعاد سعدان إلى موقعة القاهرة وأشار إلى أن لاعبيه عرفوا كيف يسيرون المباراة رغم تلقيهم هدفين قاتلين في أوقات حساسة جدا مشيرا إلى أن منطق كرة القدم هو الذي حرم منتخبه من حسم التأهل مبكرا.


الصحافة الجزائرية تتشبت بأمل التأهل لكأس العالم

تشبثت الصحافة الجزائرية الصادرة اليوم الأحد بأمل التأهل إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا رغم هزيمة منتخب بلادها أمام مضيفه المصري صفر/2 مساء أمس السبت مما تطلب إقامة مباراة فاصلة الأربعاء المقبل في أم درمان بالسودان.

وذكرت صحيفة "وقت الجزائر" على صدر صفحتها الأولى "هدف قاتل يؤجل تأهل الخضر إلى المونديال" في إشارة إلى هدف عماد متعب الذي سجل في الدقيقة قبل الأخيرة من الوقت بدل الضائع.

واشتركت صحيفتا "الوطن" و"لوسوار دالجيري" في عنوان واحد وكتبتا "الفرحة مؤجلة" أما صحيفة "الخبر" فذهبت بعيدا عندما كتبت "خسرنا معركة ولم نخسر الحرب".

واتخذت صحيفتا " ليبرتيه" و"لاتريبون" عنوانا في الصفحة الأولى لكل منهما يدعو للتفاؤل وهو "موعدنا في الخرطوم".

وذكرت "الفجر" مخاطبة المصريين "الفراعنة.. موعدنا في ملعب الخرطوم". أما صحيفة "النهار الجديد فاكتفت بعنوانها "نفرحوكم في السودان".


مطار القاهرة يستعد لسفر آلاف من مشجعي المنتخب المصري إلى السودان

بدأت سلطات مطار القاهرة الدولي اليوم الأحد في اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات اللازمة لسفر آلاف من المشجعين المصريين ينتظر نزوحهم إلى السودان خلال اليومين المقبلين لمؤازرة المنتخب المصري في مباراته الفاصلة مع شقيقه الجزائري يوم الأربعاء المقبل على بطاقة التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.

ويسمح للمصريين بالسفر إلى السودان دون الحصول على تأشيرة وذلك ضمن تنفيذ اتفاقيات "الحريات الأربع" المبرمة بين البلدين ولكن يستلزم سفرهم الحصول على التطعيمات اللازمة.

وفي نفس الوقت يحتاج مشجعو الجزائر إلى تأشيرة من أجل السفر إلى السودان ولذلك توجه مشجعو وإعلاميو الجزائر إلى بلدهم بينما غادر المنتخب الجزائري القاهرة اليوم على متن طائرة خاصة إلى الخرطوم.

وأكد الدكتور حسن شعبان مدير عام الحجر الصحي بمطار القاهرة إن سلطات المطار ستوفر التطعيمات اللازمة قبل سفر مشجعي المنتخب وهي تطعيمات ضد الحمى الصفراء والالتهاب السحائي والكوليرا وذلك مقابل 136 جنيها مصريا (نحو 25 دولار).



قائد المنتخب المصري يؤكد أن الفريق لن يقبل إلا بالتأهل لكأس العالم

أكد أحمد حسن قائد المنتخب المصري لكرة القدم أن نجوم الفريق قادرون على تحقيق حلم التأهل إلى نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا وذلك من خلال عبور اللقاء الفاصل والذي سيجمع المنتخب المصري أمام الجزائر في أم درمان بالسودان يوم الأربعاء المقبل لتحديد المتأهل من المجموعة الثالثة إلى النهائيات.

وأضاف أن لاعبي المنتخب المصري قدموا واحدة من أفضل مبارياتهم وكانوا على قدر المسئولية ونجحوا في إجبار المنتخب الجزائري على الدخول في دوامة اللقاء الفاصل في الدقيقة الأخيرة من اللقاء عن طريق الهدف الثاني الذي جاء من ضربة رأس متقنة لعبها عماد متعب.

وأوضح أن المنتخب المصري بإمكانه حجز بطاقة التأهل لكأس العالم بسهولة خاصة بعد أن تساوى الطرفين في كل شيء ويحتاج الفوز بأي نتيجة ليحسم تأهله إلى النهائيات.

وأشار إلى أن الفريق يهدى هذا الفوز للشعب المصري ويحمد الله على الفوز الذي جاء نتيجة جهد وتعب من المنظومة الكروية في مصر.

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا عيب على هيك تصرفات
يعني هالعرب صارو يعمل هيك عشان التأهل لكأس العالم

يا حيف على هالعرب الي بتعمل هيك بأخوه عشان تأهل

صحيح لازم يكون في منافسه بين الفريقين 
بس ما توصل للي صار

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا عيب على هيك تصرفات
> يعني هالعرب صارو يعمل هيك عشان التأهل لكأس العالم
> 
> يا حيف على هالعرب الي بتعمل هيك بأخوه عشان تأهل
> 
> صحيح لازم يكون في منافسه بين الفريقين 
> بس ما توصل للي صار



ولسا القادم اعظم

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يسترنا من القادم

----------


## شمعة امل

يعني ضربوا فريقنا بالوصول و بالخروج  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
احنا استقبلناهم بالورود وهما بالحجاره  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
بس يا رب نتاهل  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل الي صار يا شمعة امل ان شاء الله غير تتأهلو
وما راح تتأثرو بكل الي صار اكيد

----------


## العالي عالي

> يعني ضربوا فريقنا بالوصول و بالخروج 
> احنا استقبلناهم بالورود وهما بالحجاره 
> بس يا رب نتاهل



صدق إلى قال عنهم فراحنة  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## anoucha

اكيد الجزايريين رح يروحوا للسودان مشان يازروا بلدهم

----------


## The Gentle Man

روحي احجزي كرسي يا انوشه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اكيد الجزايريين رح يروحوا للسودان مشان يازروا بلدهم


 
نشالله الفوز لمن يستحق

----------


## شمعة الظلام

والله عيب وعار كبير عليكم أيها المصريون حنا رحبنا بيكم 
أخر خبر وصلني أنو كانت إمرأة حامل بالباص إلي كان ينقل الوفد الجزائري إلى الفندق المصري الذي تعرض هذا الأخير إلى هجوم عدوانى بالحجارة فأدى إلي سقوط الجنين :5c9db8ce52:  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## العالي عالي

:Eh S(2): 


> والله عيب وعار كبير عليكم أيها المصريون حنا رحبنا بيكم 
> أخر خبر وصلني أنو كانت إمرأة حامل بالباص إلي كان ينقل الوفد الجزائري إلى الفندق المصري الذي تعرض هذا الأخير إلى هجوم عدوانى بالحجارة فأدى إلي سقوط الجنين


 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

كلمه واحده ...

كلا الطرفين اساء للاخر
وحمل المباراة اكثر من حجمها
وكانها اصبحت حرب سياسيه ...

تم مهاجمة الحافله صحيح ... وتم ايضا تكسير النوافذ من لاعبين الجزائرين

لذا اطلب من الجميع عدم القاء الحق على الاخر ...

كلا الطرفين يسير في طريق خطأ

----------


## شمعة امل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
> 
> كلمه واحده ...
> 
> كلا الطرفين اساء للاخر
> وحمل المباراة اكثر من حجمها
> وكانها اصبحت حرب سياسيه ...
> 
> تم مهاجمة الحافله صحيح ... وتم ايضا تكسير النوافذ من لاعبين الجزائرين
> ...


بس لما توصل للقتل هداك شي تاني  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

لا يا زيكو لما المصريين اجوا لهون عندنا ما ضربناهم و ضايقناهم متل ما هما عملوا ماسبينا وطنهم فالاعلام ما حرفنا تاريخهم ما تهكمنا عشهدائهم ما حكينا عشرفهم

----------


## شمعة الظلام

أكبر دليل على حبنا للمصريين لما جاو المغنيين واللاعبين و و  و غيرهم 
         شو عملنا صفقنالهم وعطينالهم الذهب بدلا عن الحب 
              وأخرتها ماهي غير مبارة الي ربح ربح وغلي خسر عليه العوض

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (9):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

عربيه نت

انصار "الخضر" يحطمون مكتب مبيعات مصر للطيران

لقاهرة - خالد محمود - د ب أ، الجزائر- رمضان بلعمرياستدعت وزارة الخارجية المصرية الأحد 14-11-2009 بشكل عاجل عبد القادر حجار سفير الجزائر بالقاهرة ومندوبها الدائم لدى الجامعة العربية حيث أبلغته رسميا قلق واستياء الحكومة المصرية من الاعتداءات التي تعرضت لها المصالح والشركات والجالية المصرية في الجزائر.

وعلمت"العربية.نت" أن وزارة الخارجية المصرية شكلت خلية أزمة عبارة عن مجموعة عمل ديبلوماسية محترفة للتعامل مع التطورات المتلاحقة في العلاقات المصرية الجزائرية بهدف احتواء لاعتداءات الجزائرية على المصريين من جهة وضمان عدم تكرارها لاحقا من جهة أخرى.

وأكد حسام زكى الناطق الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية المصرية للعربية.نت أن مساعد وزير الخارجية المصري للشؤون العربية عبد الرحمن صلاح التقى السفير الجزائري بمقر وزارة الخارجية المصرية بكورنيش النيل فى القاهرة، حيث أبلغه رسالة مصرية تطالب السلطات الجزائرية بتحمل مسؤوليتها في حماية المصريين والمصالح والشركات المصرية في الجزائر.

وقال زكي للعربية.نت "لدينا قلق على وضع المصريين في الجزائر وهو ما عبرنا عنه بشكل صريح وواضح وطالبنا أن تضطلع السلطات الجزائرية بمسؤوليتها إزاء حماية المصريين والجالية هناك".

وأضاف "طلبنا توضيح الحقائق للرأى العام الجزائري بأنه لم يسقط أى جزائري قتيل كما ترد في وسائل الإعلام، مشيرا إلى أن هناك مبالغات جزائرية مهولة ومغلوطة في هذا الإطار".

وتابع "تم تسليم السفير الجزائري قائمة بأسماء الجزائريين الذين عولجوا في المستشفيات المصرية وعددهم يزيد قليلا على عشرين شخص".

ووعد عبد القادر حجار سفير الجزائر بنقل مضمون الحديث المصرى الى حكومة بلاده وأكد في المقابل على أنها لن تتوان عن حماية من وصفهم بالأشقاء المصريين هناك.

وكان جزائريون أقدموا على تخريب المقر العام لشركة "جازي" العلامة التجارية لشركة "أوراسكوم*تيليكوم"، كما اقتحم العشرات من الجزائريين مكتب مبيعات مصر للطيران بوسط العاصمة الجزائر وحطموا كل معداته بشكل تام على خلفية انتشار مزاعم بمقتل مشجعين جزائريين في القاهرة، أمس الأحد 15-11-2009، بعد المباراة التي جمعت بين فريقي مصر و الجزائر لكرة القدم باستاد القاهرة. 

وقال شاهد عيان لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د.ب.أ) إن شبانا جزائريين غاضبين اقتحموا المقر العام لشركة "جازي"، العلامة التجارية لشركة أوراسكوم * تيليكوم ببلدة الدار البيضاء، غرب العاصمة الجزائر، واستولوا على كل ما كان بداخله من تجهيزات إلكترونية ومواد غذائية ولولا تدخل الشرطة لتم حرق المقر بالكامل.
طوق أمني
وأفاد مراسل "العربية.نت" في الجزائر أن مصالح الأمن الوطني قامت بضرب طوق أمني على كل مقرات الشركات المصرية العاملة في الجزائر، خصوصا مساكن الجالية المصرية، ووكالات شركة جيزي للهاتف النقال التي تعرضت بعض وكالاتها للاعتداء من بعض المناصرين الغاضبين، في حين نفى سفير الجزائر بالقاهرة عبد القادر حجار للإذاعة الرسمية خبر تسجيل وفيات وسط مناصري الخضر.

ورفضت جهات رسمية جزائرية التعليق لـ"العربية.نت" على ما يتداول إعلاميا بشأن ما تردد عن اعتداء مناصرين غاضبين على وكالات تجارية لجيزي للهاتف النقال، وبوسط العاصمة عاينت "العربية.نت" وكالة مصر للطيران، والتي تبين أنها سليمة ولم تتعرض حيث أغلقت أبوابها فقط.

وانشغل الشاعر الجزائري بالتحضير للسفر للخرطوم لحضور مباراة الحسم، ومن المنتظر أن تطير اليوم 14 طائرة لنقل المناصرين من أصل 30 طائرة تم تخصيصها لهذا الغرض.

ولأول مرة منذ سنوات، شوهد شباب جزائريون وهو يلوحون بجوازاتهم الجزائرية الخضراء في شوارع العاصمة، تعبيرا عن فخرهم ببلدهم، في ظل تزايد الحديث عن ظاهرة الهجرة السرية نحو أوروبا، أو ما يعرف محليا بـ"الحرقة".
الخطوط المصرية 
وكانت شركة "جازي" أعلنت في وقت سابق اليوم في رسالة قصيرة لمشتركيها عن مساهمتها "الكبيرة" في نقل 10 آلاف مشجع جزائري إلى الخرطوم، وأنها تأمل في أن تفوز الجزائر على مصر في المباراة الفاصلة.

وفي القاهرة، قال رئيس شركة مصر للطيران للخطوط الجوية الطيار علاء عاشور "تلقيت إشارة من مدير المكتب محمد ناصر بأن العشرات من الجزائريين اقتحموا المكتب بعد غلقه، حيث لم يكن به أحد من العاملين وحطموه بدعوى الانتقام من قتل عدد من المشجعين الجزائريين في مصر. وللأسف توقعنا حدوث ذلك الهجوم وطلبنا من سلطات الأمن الجزائرية توفير الحماية الأمنية للمكتب ولكنهم أرسلوا القوات بعد تحطيم المكتب".

وأضاف عاشور "سيتم صباح (اليوم) الاثنين تفقد المكتب واتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة من أجل إعادة تجديد المكتب وتأهيله للعمل حيث لن تتأثر حركة بيع تذاكر طائراتنا كما لن نلغي أية رحلة من الرحلات التي تصل إلى ست رحلات أسبوعيا بين القاهرة والجزائر ". 

وكانت مصادر مطلعة بمطار القاهرة نفت ما نشره موقع صحيفة "الشروق" الجزائرية على الإنترنت حول شحن جثث ستة مشجعين جزائريين إلى مطار هواري بومدين. 

وقالت المصادر: "تم تنظيم أربع رحلات حتى مساء اليوم الأحد خلال الأربع وعشرين ساعة الأخيرة ولم تشحن أي جثث عليها، وما يؤكد كذب ادعاءات الصحيفة هو أن عمليات إعداد الجثث للشحن والتحقيق في ملابسات الوفاة يستلزم يومين وهي مدة لم تتحقق في ادعاءات الصحيفة الجزائرية.

وذكرت أن الأجهزة العاملة في صالات السفر بمطار القاهرة تحملت الإساءة من الجماهير الجزائرية المغادرة إلى بلادها، ولم تتخذ أي إجراءات ضدهم رغم قيام العديد منهم بالاعتداء على ركاب ومودعين وموظفين والبصق على العاملين وتحطيم الأبواب.

وفي سياق متصل ضربت السلطات الأمنية الجزائرية حراسة مشددة على مقر السفارة المصرية بالجزائر خوفا من تداعيات أحداث المباراة التي أقيمت بين منتخبي البلدين.

وقال شهود عيان لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د.ب.أ) إن أنصار المنتخب الجزائري كانوا يريدون التوجه إلى مقر السفارة الكائن بحي حيدرة للاحتجاج على مزاعم البعض بتعرضهم لمعاملة سيئة في القاهرة غير أن الوجود الكثيف لعناصر الأمن حال دون اقترابهم من مقر السفارة.

وكانت الشرطة الجزائرية عززت حضورها بمحيط مقر سفارة مصر منذ الإعلان عن حادثة الاعتداء على حافلة المنتخب الجزائري وهو في طريقه إلى مقر إقامته بالفندق بالقاهرة.

----------


## دليلة

زيكو خليك حقاني احنا الشعب الجزائري ماعملنا شي للمصريين لما اجو لعندنا بلعكس استقبلناهم بلورود
المشكلة كلها بدات لما فزنا على مصر بلشو بلهجوم والحكي الي ماله داعي وشوف بنفسك المحترم حسام حسن

----------


## هدوء عاصف

شباب دخيلكم لا تعمموا
قال جزائريين ومصريين.. شو مالكم يا ناس؟
اذا كانت فئة ضالة ارتكبت حماقة فشو دخل الشعبين؟؟
الشعبين الجزائري والمصري أخوة وكلهم عرب وكلنا عرب واحنا كلنا أخوة وبنتشرف ببعضنـــــا وبتاريخنا النضالي المشرّف.. فرجـــــــــاءا ما بدنا تعميم يا إخوان..
كلا الفريقين لعبوا بالمباراة وقدّموا ما قدّموا وما أساؤوا لبعضهم وكانوا بكامل روحهم الرياضية.. وبالنهاية تساووا بعدد النقاط. يعني ما حدا كان احسن من حدا.. الله يجازي المعتدي بس.. والمعتدي بمثّل نفسه فقط..

----------


## دليلة

لا وكمان شوف 



وكمان لو بدك تعرف حقيقة المصرين تابع قنواتهم شو يحكو عن الجزائر

قلي عمرك شفت صحفي اومتقف جزائري حكى شي عن مصر
تابع قنواتنا وشوف اخلاق صحافتنا واخلاق صحفينهم
انا شفت قناة النيل برنامج كانو يتابعو المؤتمر الي انعقد بعد الاعتداء 
طلع الوفد الجزائري المحلل الرياضي بيضحك زملاؤ بيقول لهم شوفو ده من الوفد الجزائري مش عارف يمشي من الخوف
قلي بربك لما يكون ناس زي دول  متقفين بيحكو هيك  كيف بدك يكون الوضع عادي
احنا مستحيل حد حكى عن مصر بتلفزيون بلعكس بيحاولو يهدو الوضع
وبقلك اي واحد غيور على بله بيسمع حد يسبه مايتحمل الا.......
احنا حررنا بلدنا بانفسنا والجزائر مروية بدم الشهداء 
الشعب الجزائري عاني الويلات بوقت الارهاب ماحد من العرب وقف معنا
كنا لحالنا وقدرنا نوقف ويصير لنا صوت
عشان هيك ماراح نسمح لاي حد ايا كان يمس الالوان الوطنية

تحيا الجزائر 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]أكرر ...... كفى للتحريض

المسيء بمثّل نفسه فقط...

----------


## دليلة

هدوء  المسئ يمثل نفسه لما يكون شخص عادي 

بس لما يكون اعلامي ده سفير لشعبه وخاصة انو القناة سمحت له بايداع هالشي شو معناه هدا خليكم حقانين
وبقولها وبعيدها روحو شوفو القنات المصرية والجزائرية وشوفو الفرق

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]فاهم قصدِك والله وحاسس بألمِك

بتمنى يفوز الجزائريين باللقاء القادم ونفرح جميعا كعرب إنّـــــــا دخلنا كأس العالم

جزائر أو مصر بالنهاية الفرحة بتغمرنا جميعا  :Smile:

----------


## دليلة

شكرا كثير لك ياحلى شعب لعبنا معكم نهائي كاس العرب وماصار ايش 
بلدكم بلعكس بينتو انكم بجد نشامى 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شكرا كثير لك ياحلى شعب لعبنا معكم نهائي كاس العرب وماصار ايش 
> بلدكم بلعكس بينتو انكم بجد نشامى


 

غمرتينـــــــــــا بزووووووقك والله
وبقلك من كل قلبي
إن شــــــــــــــــاء الله
ما تشوفوا شر يا أحلى شعب .. شعب الجزائر الحبيب 
بتمنى من كل قلبي تفوزوا المرة الجاية  :Smile: 
يعني الفرحة اللي صارت بالقاهرة لو تصير بطرابلس هالمرة بنغيّر جو!!

----------

